# Hey Rumor Guy: What about any LENS rumors?



## TW (Sep 26, 2011)

I know everyone is talking about camera bodies right now, but I'm perfectly happy with my 7D and 5DII, not interested in a new body.

I AM interested in a few new lenses, however. I have all the lenses I want from the currently available selection, and am waiting on the following lenses which I feel are likely due for replacement:

TS-E 45mm f2.8 Tilt-Shift (Looking for the new T-S design, with fully configurable T-S orientations)
EF 180mm f3.5 L Macro (How about a 185mm f3.2 L H-IS update?)
EF 35mm f1.4 L (Updated optics, just a little sharper, please)

Are you hearing anything on these? Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## TW (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm also curious about likely release timing for the new EF 200-400 L IS lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2011)

TW said:


> TS-E 45mm f2.8 Tilt-Shift (Looking for the new T-S design, with fully configurable T-S orientations)
> EF 180mm f3.5 L Macro (How about a 185mm f3.2 L H-IS update?)
> EF 35mm f1.4 L (Updated optics, just a little sharper, please)



I do think these will come at some point, 2012-2013. Likely, both the 45mm and 90mm TS-E lenses will be updated with the ability to change orientation of shift relative to tilt on-the-fly (like the 17mm and 24mm lenses, and unlike the current versions of the 45mm and 90mm TS-E which require taking apart the lens to change orientations). But be careful what you ask for - most likely, the lenses will be updated as L-series lenses with a correspondingly _substantial_ price increase. 

There have been rumors previously of a 200mm f/4L Macro IS (with hybrid IS).

The 35mm f/1.4L II has been rumored for quite a while - personally, I think this one is overdue for an update. Besides the 35L, every other L-series lens at 100mm and shorter focal lengths has been updated or newly-released in the last 5 years.


----------



## dmills (Sep 26, 2011)

TW said:


> I'm also curious about likely release timing for the new EF 200-400 L IS lens.



I'll second that one. I check every day looking for something about this lens.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 26, 2011)

dmills said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also curious about likely release timing for the new EF 200-400 L IS lens.
> ...



Count me in on that one too, although I'm even more interested in the price. It would also be really nice if Sigma would scale up their 120-300 f/2.8 EX OS to a 200-500 f/4. The f/2.8 version is too heavy and expensive to be taken seriously.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2011)

Hopefully, CR guy does not make up rumors on demand. however, some kiddie will undoubtedly read your post and make one up and send it in.

Credible lens rumors from people with a good history of being right are posted as they arrive, perhaps with a CR2 rating.

Others may be posted as CR1 (which to me means - no way its real) just to stimulate discussion.


----------



## photophreek (Sep 26, 2011)

It would be nice to hear about the 200-400 as well. I'm waiting for the release of the 500 II and it's performance. A comparison of the two lenses would determine which one I buy. 

The price of the 200-400 has been discussed at length. No one knows, but expect this lens to be in the $8 - $9k range because of the technology - built in 1.4x TC. In additon, this lens will be barely handholdable with a weight of around 6-7 lbs. Better start saving for a good tripod and serious ballhead with some plates.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2011)

photophreek said:


> In additon, this lens will be barely handholdable with a weight of around 6-7 lbs. Better start saving for a good tripod and serious ballhead with some plates.



I'd think a gimbal-type head (e.g. Wimberley II or Sidekick) would be a better choice.


----------



## photophreek (Sep 26, 2011)

Neuroanatomist:

I completely agree. I meant to say that in my post. Once you use the Sidekick or a gimbal head like the Wimberley II, you'll never look back. Unless you plan on using the 600mm or 800mm, the Sidekick with a substantial ballhead (one that can hold 39 lbs or more) is a great setup.


----------



## TW (Sep 26, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> There have been rumors previously of a 200mm f/4L Macro IS (with hybrid IS).



Yes, but I hope Canon does not go to f4 on any update for this lens. While smaller apertures are typically used for macro work to provide depth of field, a larger native aperture provides more light for easier focusing in macro situations. A larger aperture also makes the lens more useful as a general photograpy telephoto lens for portraits, etc.

I hope a replacement is just a little wider, per above, and just a little longer, to help the working distance, but not too much of either, to keep the size and weight minimized. Add improved AF speed, H-IS, and top-notch bokeh. Now we're cookin' with gas!


----------



## TW (Sep 26, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Hopefully, CR guy does not make up rumors on demand. however, some kiddie will undoubtedly read your post and make one up and send it in.
> 
> Credible lens rumors from people with a good history of being right are posted as they arrive, perhaps with a CR2 rating.




I suspect the CanonRumors guy puts in a little more effort than just monitoring his inbox.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 26, 2011)

photophreek said:


> It would be nice to hear about the 200-400 as well. I'm waiting for the release of the 500 II and it's performance. A comparison of the two lenses would determine which one I buy.
> 
> The price of the 200-400 has been discussed at length. No one knows, but expect this lens to be in the $8 - $9k range because of the technology - built in 1.4x TC. In additon, this lens will be barely handholdable with a weight of around 6-7 lbs. Better start saving for a good tripod and serious ballhead with some plates.



Most field sports and motorsports photographers use the 300/400/500 high speed primes with a monopod but without a head, that is, with the lens screwed directly to the top plate of the pole. That's the way this lens would most likely be used.


----------



## photophreek (Sep 26, 2011)

I can tell you from personal experience, that a monopod without a ballhead is very awkward and difficult with a 8.5 lb 500 f/4. Manfrotto sells a tilt head which is only rated for 5 lbs and I would not recommend using this with a large heavy lens like the 500 f/4. RRS sells monopod heads which are very expensive and rated for 75 lbs. 

I use the Manfrotto 680B monopod and the Induro BHD 1 ballhead if I decide to use the monopod. The Manfrotto 680B monopod is rated at 22 lbs and the Induro ballhead is rated at 26 lbs. This combination is more than enough support for the 500 f/4. 

That being said, my Gitzo 3531 and the Induro BHD 3 with a large lens, propoerly balanced with either a gimball head or Sidekick is the way to go, in my opinion. The Induro ballhead BHD 3 has a pan knod, tension knob and 360 knob. I find the tripod setup is more secure and easier to use than the monopod. In motorsports however, the monopod ends up to be the only option.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 26, 2011)

dmills said:


> TW said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also curious about likely release timing for the new EF 200-400 L IS lens.
> ...



I would like to second this as well. I know CR Guy doesn't make things up on a whim, but it is a lens I have been waiting for and hope will be coming soon..

PS i shoot with a 400mm 2/8 lens on a monopod with no ball head. and I feel fine


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 26, 2011)

Another fun article ...


http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/accessories/wimberley.shtml


----------



## JR (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey guys, what about the 24-105L f4 IS zoom lens? Any thoughts if it might be updated with the release of upcoming new bodies or do you think the focus will be on updating the 24-70L f2.8 instead? Sorry I know thoses were not on the original list of this post but was wondering because i plan to buy the 24-105 (already have lots of prime lens), but would wait if a new version is coming in the coming months...???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2011)

JR said:


> Hey guys, what about the 24-105L f4 IS zoom lens? Any thoughts if it might be updated with the release of upcoming new bodies or do you think the focus will be on updating the 24-70L f2.8 instead? Sorry I know thoses were not on the original list of this post but was wondering because i plan to buy the 24-105 (already have lots of prime lens), but would wait if a new version is coming in the coming months...???



There was a previous CR1 rumor about a 24-105mm MkII. Personally, I think Canon will place a higher priority on the 24-70mm f/2.8L.


----------



## TW (Sep 29, 2011)

JR said:


> Hey guys, what about the 24-105L f4 IS zoom lens? Any thoughts if it might be updated with the release of upcoming new bodies or do you think the focus will be on updating the 24-70L f2.8 instead? Sorry I know thoses were not on the original list of this post but was wondering because i plan to buy the 24-105 (already have lots of prime lens), but would wait if a new version is coming in the coming months...???



The EF 24-105 f4 is fairly new, just now turning 6 years old...and although the 24-70 is only 3 years older, it lacks IS and has a couple of design issues concerning curvature of field and edge sharpness, and a reputation for poor QC in the manufacturing process, possibly also due to its design. 

This combination of issues and perceptions, its position as a top-tier pro lens, and the years of clamoring for a re-design make its replacement probably the most-anticipated lens out there.

Most likely? Well, that's why we're on a "rumors" site, isn't it?


----------



## photophreek (Sep 29, 2011)

I remember this discussion a few months back and one poster thought that the 24-70mm would be released with the 5D 3. Well, the OP got a few "strongly disagree" responses. The responses all seemed to suggest that the 24-105 II would be released with the 5D 3, since the 24-105 is more general purpose lens than the 24-70mm. I'd like to see a 24-70 with IS, but it won't make me run out and get one if it appears with the 5D 3 or 1Ds Mk IV. Very happy with the one I have as it's rarely off my 7D.


----------



## moreorless (Oct 2, 2011)

photophreek said:


> I remember this discussion a few months back and one poster thought that the 24-70mm would be released with the 5D 3. Well, the OP got a few "strongly disagree" responses. The responses all seemed to suggest that the 24-105 II would be released with the 5D 3, since the 24-105 is more general purpose lens than the 24-70mm. I'd like to see a 24-70 with IS, but it won't make me run out and get one if it appears with the 5D 3 or 1Ds Mk IV. Very happy with the one I have as it's rarely off my 7D.



I'd tend to agree with that, if a new 24-70 comes out it will more likely be with the new flagship IMHO where as if we see a new 24-105 it'll probabley have a longer range and come out with the 5D mk3.

Not seen any rumours about one but my own prefference would be for a zoom between UWA and Standard, something like a 20-70 f/4 or EF-S equivilent. Theres been talk of a Pentax 12-35 on crop for awhile I see but besides that I'm supprized nobody has gone after that market as a general purpose landscape lens.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 8, 2011)

TW said:


> Are you hearing anything on these? Any thoughts?


Given how bad the "rumors" have been, I'm fine with not hearing anything about more imaginary products.

I'm all on board for a new 45mm TS-E though, I'd use it often.


----------

